# Trying to figure out the year of my bike (Schwinn Cruiser SS)



## kchpn (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm looking to clean this bike up and ride it around a bit this summer but I can't figure out the the year. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 27, 2019)

97 or 2007.last digit on the headbadge number is the year.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2019)

Must be a 97 issue. The 07 issue would have been fenderless and funka delic.

Here's a 99 issue with that style during those times.  https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/SearchListingDetail.aspx?i.d.=81370&make=736&model=44752

I had a new in the box 2006 SS like this.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm not quite sure, but it could be a 1990 by my calculations. I've heard about the numbers on the schwinn tag, but do not know this for a fact. Does the s.s. stand for super schwinn or santa's sled? ha! ha!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that's a 1997 model. There is no online catalog image for the 97 SS that I can find, but there is one for 1999. Like I said, the mid decade Y2K's  SS bikes were stripped down and funky. Here's the 99 version.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 9, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I'm not quite sure, but it could be a 1990 by my calculations. I've heard about the numbers on the schwinn tag, but do not know this for a fact. Does the s.s. stand for super schwinn or santa's sled? ha! ha!



Yeah but no, the fork is the hint, it's a flattened look-a-like tube verses Schwinn's Ashtabula type solid. They began to appear in 1995 catalog which, at that time, prior to it,  Schwinn was producing round tube forks after having abandon the Ashtabula {solid} fork about 1982.

It gets tricky from this point; 1995, except if you match the same paint scheme and chain guard you can narrow it down to some time between 97 and 2001-2 whenever Schwinn went belly up, and P Cycles came out with round tub forks. . .  to nail it, look for the pin stripe on top bar and which year the blue was availed. . I have a 99 (if I recall correctly) Cruiser six. the pin stripe on top bar is silver with the white secondary. I wouldn't have touched it except it was 15 bucks and had nearly unused Schwinn whitewall tires. However, I was surprised how well it rides. And what's left of a 2001 Cruiser four frame, same frame and paint scheme but different secondary color and pin stripe. They're cheap in comparison to pre- 1982 Cruisers but 'feel' well as one.

The SS stands for 'Schwinn Special' er sometin, I never actually asked dealers what, but are only sold through Schwinn Shops/dealers. They claim better quality than Wal-Mart's and other stores Schwinn bikes but, hell if I can find any difference cept it's got SS on em and Schwinn wants 'like' triple the money too. . .

Regardless, it is of the very last type of Cruiser, albeit made in China, but, last actual Schwinn and as a fixer upper for summer cruising on these versions should go well for U.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm with @GTs58 on this. This looks like one of the bikes built while the Scott Sports Group owned Schwinn and the headquarters were in Boulder CO. The Scott Group continued using the head badge numbers that started in Chicago, I don't know if Pacific's ever used them or not. And like @Jeff54 said, those forks were developed and used by Boulder, I don't think Pacific ever made any of that type. Boulder went bankrupt in July 2001, so your bike dates between 1993 and 2001. With the head badge stamp, that puts it on the 145th day of 1997.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 12, 2019)

Indeed Oilit, I never even noticed the serial number in ops photos. That's a first for me. I have 3 [Edit} No, 4 (a left over Cruiser four frame) post 1995 Schwinn and never even bothered to look for serial numbers on the badge, didn't expect it. Couldn't have, otherwise, cared less. Additionally, the numbers are both, in different positions verses previous, Not beside the 'I' In Schwinn, and otherwise, Up-side down, reversed date code.

Plus, this takes it up one more level. We can date them, but upper level is, 1. My Anniversary (Taiwan) 'Cruiser Deluxe' would be an 96. My 'Cruiser Six' (Taiwan) a 98. Two bikes I got fer practically nuthin otherwise couldn't care less. And (Taiwan) 'Cruiser Four', build year: 2000. Then; what makes all the difference in the world, at least to me is; My Centennial Black Phantom framed, Made from the left over 95 Phantom frames: ( US) 'Cruiser Deluxe 7' That's beat em all, hands down.  I've never bothered or expected this date code on badge; Most everybody think's they're 95's or at best 97.  Right there front of my or our noses, It's a 1999 build!!

While it seems the op gave up on this thread, clearly it's a 1997,  we've explored dating em (solved!) . Go Figure?



Oilit said:


> I'm with @GTs58 on this. This looks like one of the bikes built while the Scott Sports Group owned Schwinn and the headquarters were in Boulder CO. The Scott Group continued using the head badge numbers that started in Chicago, I don't know if Pacific's ever used them or not. And like @Jeff54 said, those forks were developed and used by Boulder, I don't think Pacific ever made any of that type. Boulder went bankrupt in July 2001, so your bike dates between 1993 and 2001. With the head badge stamp, that puts it on the 145th day of 1997.


----------

